

Show HN: Lightbox – beautiful photo albums served from your Google Drive - asadovsky
http://www.lghtbx.com/

======
etalamo
Hi! I loved your product, but then I discovered that the albums are completely
public. Is there a way to make it private and share it via password with the
family?

Thanks!

Ed

------
v4violetta
I like it. I'd like a choice of background colors and templates as well. Also,
note that it's been posted on Product Hunt. Thanks.

~~~
asadovsky
Thanks!

More customization (theme/colors/templates) is on my todo list. (I ought to
expand the FAQ to mention upcoming features. :)

It's a delicate balance, though -- I'd like to add the most important options,
but still keep things simple and maintain a small footprint.

------
_rohanverma
Really quite nice - very elegant interface, and super quick!

~~~
asadovsky
Thanks, glad you like it!

------
raksapp
super good, liked the simple yet elegant design. as you mentioned on site, it
is currently free, any thought what will be approx pricing in future?

~~~
asadovsky
Thanks, glad you like it!

Haven't thought much about pricing, to be honest. The main goal would be to
support the service as it scales to more users, so that it's self-sustaining.

One way to go would be to start charging a small amount (at most $1/month) for
access to premium features, e.g. social features, UI customization, Google
Analytics integration, etc.

On the other hand, I don't want for "free" users to have a diminished
experience, so maybe a better model would be to give everyone access to all
the features, and simply limit free users to 3 albums, or something along
those lines.

Let me know if you have thoughts on what might work best!

